# Off Topic - Too many braincells



## the_riz (Jun 20, 2007)

*Well i havent started a new topic in ages and i know some of you will enjoy this, i mean is it me or are some people just way too smart for there own good..

Not only has mankind recently discovered Tesla Coil technology, but now they can use them to produce music lol 

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=23904:holysheep: *


----------



## indokid (Jun 20, 2007)

That's pretty cool, i liked the nintendo songs.  But what's tesla coil so i can get a better feel for the awesomeness of what i jus saw?


----------



## Bubby (Jun 20, 2007)

That would make an awesome lawn ornament :aok:


----------



## moneyman (Jun 20, 2007)

A Tesla coil is a type of resonant transformer, named after its inventor, Nikola Tesla. Tesla coils consist of two, or sometimes three, coupled resonant electric circuits. Tesla experimented with a large variety of coils and configurations, so it is difficult to define a "Tesla" as one specific mode of construction. Tesla used these coils to conduct innovative experiments in electrical lighting, fluorescence, x-rays, high frequency alternating current phenomena, electrotherapy, and wireless power for electric power transmission. The designs of his "early coils" and "later coils" were considerably different.

Tesla's early and later designs usually employed a high voltage power source, one or more high voltage capacitor(s), and a spark gap to excite the primary side of the Tesla Coil with periodic bursts of high frequency current. An important characteristic of his later, higher power coil designs was that the primary and secondary circuits were also tuned so that they resonated at the same (high) frequency (typically, but not always, between 25 kHz and 2 MHz). Since later Tesla coil designs can also be used to create long electrical discharges, today they are built by many high-voltage enthusiasts.


http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:aWAK7F07oomfPM:home.actlab.utexas.edu/~mythology/Tesla Coil.gif


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cc/Tesla_colorado.jpg/333px-Tesla_colorado.jpg


----------



## the_riz (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thanks for the explanation moneyman, yeah hes got it.. so these guys must have hooked up some kind of sequencer and programmed the tesla to emit very tight frequency bands of electricty at a time lol.. awesome  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2007)

That is pretty cool Riz.


----------



## Firepower (Jun 21, 2007)

If anybody has seen the movie the illusionist? i dont know if it was true or not but in the movie they refer to TESLA as 1 of the greatest inventors and actually use a magic contraption built by Tesla..:doh:


----------

